# Echtzeitstatistik wer kann helfen?



## sunnwell (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr.
Ich habe mal eine Frage, welches Internetstatistikprogramm könnt Ihr empfehlen. 
Es sollte sich um eine Echtzeitanalyse handeln. Wir hatten ein Angebot von Nedstat eingefordert, das ist uns aber zu kompliziert.

Das Programm sollte mit Typo3 kompatiebel sein. Ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort. Im Internet finde ich nämlich nichts. 

P.S. Es muss schon sehr ausführlich sein, wir haben eine Umfang zwischen 300 und 400 Seiten und wollen geziehlt Kampagnen analysieren und Benutzerverhalten prüfen.
Also nichts für den Privatgebrauch.. Es darf auch was kosten! So an die 300 Euro im Monat.

Ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt überhaupt im richtigen Forum gepostet.

Gruß Sunnwell


----------

